# question about cory's



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

I was thinking of adding some corys to my tank. I know they would be compatible with my platies and other fish but I am not sure what kind to get. (I have a 55 gal tank that holds a total of 6 platies, 1 guppy, 2 diamond teters, 2 sae, and a small plec and a golden mystery snail. ) From what I have read I think i would like panda cories but my lfs says they have never heard of them. what experices have you guys had with cories and what kind would you recommend? Also I live in Thunder Bay (which seems to be kinda the ends of the earth it seems) do you think fish could be sucessfuly shipped to me? Do you have any on line sites that ship fish that you could recommend??


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

artemisblossom said:


> I was thinking of adding some corys to my tank. I know they would be compatible with my platies and other fish but I am not sure what kind to get. (I have a 55 gal tank that holds a total of 6 platies, 1 guppy, 2 diamond teters, 2 sae, and a small plec and a golden mystery snail. ) From what I have read I think i would like panda cories but my lfs says they have never heard of them. what experices have you guys had with cories and what kind would you recommend? Also I live in Thunder Bay (which seems to be kinda the ends of the earth it seems) do you think fish could be sucessfuly shipped to me? Do you have any on line sites that ship fish that you could recommend??


I'm not familiar with all cories but I do own a panda cory (2 monhts). Big Als always has a lot of them and they aren't expensive. They are very cute and funny, and their behaviour complements other fishes very well. It appears to like to play dead very often (just sitting at the bottom without movement) but when it's on the move it's almost hillarious.

I hear panda cories are schooling fish, and I should really have 5 or more. My tank is small so there's no chance, but in 55ga you should be able to add 5 easily.

As for shipping fishes I'd ask LFS first to stock them. Otherwise, someone else here would have to answer that. I have no experience with fishes shipped in Canada, but I believe some people here ship fishes regularly. It appears in US people buy fishes by mail order easily.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

all corys are schooling fish requiring groups of six or more. i can't believe your lfs hasn't heard of panda corys. i mean, the scientific name is even corydoras panda. 

i adore pandas. very cute. trilineatus are also gorgeous fish. aenus are good looking as well (bronze corys). corys are easy to keep fish. just pic up something that looks pretty to your eye.


----------



## Rodzilla (Jul 4, 2008)

Is it necessary to have all the same type of Cory's? I have a albino and had no idea they were schooling fish. Can I get panda's also or am I stuck with all albino.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

My experience with mixing corys has been varied. I find when I add a largish group (say three or more) of a certain species, they'll school together, but wont mingle with the others. If I add them one or two at a time, they'll congregate a little more.

there's a pretty big size difference between the albinos and the pandas. i find my pandas don't school with any other corys but themselves. my bronze and peppered, on the other hand, all co-mingle.


----------



## Rodzilla (Jul 4, 2008)

So bronze is what you would recommend? or should I just get more albinos


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Just my experience right now.. I have 5 panda, 5 somthing and 5 pepper. They all enjoy schooling but the panda seem to really enjoy sticking with their own kind even in a big group.

hope that helps


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Rodzilla said:


> So bronze is what you would recommend? or should I just get more albinos


i think ciddian put it best. pandas stay to there own. other than that, they tend to school together pretty well.

in your case either you can mix quite a few corys with the albinos. you could get, say a couple more albinos, a pair or bronze, a pair of peppered and a pair trilineatus (or whatever damned combination) and they'd all do pretty well together.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

If you want the Cory's to really shine then you really should get 5 or more of the same species.

Most albino Corys are the albino form of C. aeneus (common name bronze). When thinking of which Corys to get you need to also consider the water conditions such as temperature, PH and hardness and of course availability.

I can't believe that there isn't a lfs in TB that can't get you pandas! Weird.

Good luck.


----------



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. No i couldn't get any panda cories but I went to walmart the other day and they had just got a new shipment of fish and I bought 7 bronze cories. They are adorable. They are always busy and very entertaining to watch. I am sooooooo glad I got them . the best part is that all 7 of them cost me about the same as 1 bronze cory at the lfs


----------



## Gargoyle (Aug 21, 2008)

You're going to discover (I hope) that Corys in groups are so much fun to watch that you may spend all your time looking at the bottom of the tank. With Corys, the more there are, the more fun they have - and that is fun to see for us.
Every few years, I see pygmy corys in a store (habrosus or hastatus). They are great, because they're Corydoras who swim mid-water, like tetras.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Gargoyle said:


> you may spend all your time looking at the bottom of the tank


THIS

corys are the best part of my tank


----------



## Dilettante (Oct 3, 2008)

I didnt know corys are schoolers. Interesting. That explains alot.
I have a saltnpeppa cory and a leopard pleco in my small tank and they are the best of buds. they hang out together, feed together, go for walks and share the same cave.

seems like a match made in heaven.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Dilettante said:


> I didnt know corys are schoolers. Interesting. That explains alot.
> I have a saltnpeppa cory and a leopard pleco in my small tank and they are the best of buds. they hang out together, feed together, go for walks and share the same cave.
> 
> seems like a match made in heaven.


Otto's hang with them too. I have a single otto (I know, I know, but he's the only one I've managed to keep alive, and I love those guys almost as much as Corys) that sometimes thinks he's a Corydoras, especially at feeding time.

Very funny to watch.

My suggestion is to get 5 more C. paleatus (quarantine for 3 - 4 weeks before introducing into community) and watch the fun. They like currents and to play in bubble curtains.

Cheers.


----------

